# was misdiagnosed with IBS



## wcriss (May 31, 2014)

Not sure what happened with my post, so will try again.

A year and a half ago I was diagnosed with IBS. I lost over 40 pounds, had pain in my left upper chest area (in the rib area behind my left brest), left side (again in the rib area) which sometimes radated to the back. My pain would start about a half hour after eating or sometimes right after eating (if I was having a rally bad day) regardless of what I ate. I had chills similar to the flu or just chills in my arms. My face would also feel and look flushed after eating.There was occasional dizziness (twice I almost passed out) and towards the end my blood pressure was all over the place. After many doctors (some who were just plain scary) and tests, I was diagnosed with MALS (median arcute ligament syndrome) which is where a ligement compresses the celiac artery (this is not celiac disease). After surgery, they found that my ligament wrapped itself around the celiac artery in two places and then went and attatched itself to my aorta (which was probably the reason for the near passing out and wacky blood pressure).

My gut told me that right from the beginning, something wasnt quite right. If any of you feel this way, make lots of noise until you get the answers you feel make sense. I hope that this story can help someone else


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! I am amazed to see the variety of problems people face. My pain is right side only, often radiating to back. I have hiatal hernia.


----------



## rewinj (Apr 19, 2012)

wcriss said:


> My gut told me that right from the beginning, something wasnt quite right.


Hehehe, no kidding. . Mine too! I was also misdiagnosed with IBS for 2 & a half years before being scheduled for the surgery I was actually indicated for.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your story. It will be surely helpful to others with similar symptoms.


----------

